# New Camera, some pics....



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Evening all....

As the title suggests this is a new camera, new to me, and I'm new to photography... well, with anything other than a point and shoot...

The Camera in question is the Nikon D40, I know that there are better cameras out there but as i said I'm new to this and couldn't justify any further outlay. 
Picked it up on Christmas eve and only got it out for the first time today... The pictures below are from todays little play and experiment, now i know my composition is poo and that the exposures and such are a bit random, but for a first play I'm more than happy...

By all means feel free to comment, chastise and generaly abuse, your thoughts are always welcomed...:thumb:























































Frames added in Photobucket...


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

looks very good. great results.

are the first ones at paisley?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i like them,as i am in the exact same position as you :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The first ones are in Paisley m8, aren't they?? Did you take these today?


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

jamiec said:


> looks very good. great results.
> 
> are the first ones at paisley?





spitfire said:


> The first ones are in Paisley m8, aren't they?? Did you take these today?


10 out of 10 gents, tis indeed the Royal Borough of Costa Del Paisley, took the opportunity to get out today as it wasn't raining and all the young team would be watching the football and not drinking "tonic refreshments" down at the river...


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

dam good pictures

this looks like the suspension bridge over the river dee in chester aswell 










dont think it is tho lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

OrangePeel said:


> 10 out of 10 gents, tis indeed the Royal Borough of Costa Del Paisley, took the opportunity to get out today as it wasn't raining and all the young team would be watching the football and not drinking "tonic refreshments" down at the river...


I also recognise this one because I was there today too:lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pics, I really like the church doorway 

Living in the colonies makes me really miss great old architecture (sp), there just isn't anything like it here.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Great pics, I really like the church doorway
> 
> Living in the colonies makes me really miss great old architecture (sp), there just isn't anything like it here.


But we don't have a skytower


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> But we don't have a skytower


But we don't have old Victorian piers or Blackpool tower lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alex L said:


> But we don't have old Victorian piers or Blackpool tower lol


Swap you places


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

spitfire said:


> But we don't have a skytower


Or a vast array of arachnids that will kill you stone dead... or is that just bo**ocks???


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Swap you places


Not until May/June when it starts to get cold :lol::lol:



OrangePeel said:


> Or a vast array of arachnids that will kill you stone dead... or is that just bo**ocks???


Wrong country lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

OrangePeel said:


> Or a vast array of arachnids that will kill you stone dead... or is that just bo**ocks???


We do have adders though. End result's the same

BTW I like 4 and 7


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Wrong country lol


Apologies... suppose that must be like calling a Scot, English or vise versa...lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

OrangePeel said:


> Apologies... suppose that must be like calling a Scot, English or vise versa...lol


I'm sure Alex is English so you've just insulted him for real this time:lol:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

The first few remind me of going to the airport. Driving past the mill, happy times


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lovely pics, Number 4 for me :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not bad for a newbie, not bad at all 

Number 4 is a stunning image, It's very difficult to meter on such a composure, but you've nailed it.

Very impressive 

Gary


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

OrangePeel said:


> Apologies... suppose that must be like calling a Scot, English or vise versa...lol


hahaha, they all sound the same anyway :lol:



spitfire said:


> I'm sure Alex is English so you've just insulted him for real this time:lol:


I've been called worse :lol:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Just another few from tonights excursion... Still around the clyde and "that" bridge...

Note so self; Must move about locations more, as at this rate Spitfire and i will have shot all the Clyde in the coming weeks...

As ever your thoughts are welcomed...
































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

First class m8. Your improving with every picture. I think I'll need to move into the city next, or we're going to have a set of duplicate pictures.:lol:Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very good result :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good results there well done, are you going all auto or are you mucking around with the settings


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks guys...

Silver; I'm *ucking around with settings just to see what i can and can't do... Cant do any harm, whats the worst that can happen...


----------

